# JR Alternatives padron 1964 anniversary torpedo Cigar Review - good nutty slight spice taste, thin wrapper,



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*JR Alternatives padron 1964 anniversary torpedo Cigar Review - good nutty slight spice taste, thin wrapper,*

Consistent flavor from start to finish, though I stop 1.5" from end or bitterness creeps up.

Read the full review here: JR Alternatives padron 1964 anniversary torpedo Cigar Review - good nutty slight spice taste, thin wrapper,


----------

